# Teaching jobs in Dubai



## a_a88 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

My wife and I are considering move to Dubai in August/September 2016 from Canada. My wife is a psychology major, and does not have a education background. I read in multiple places that the TEFL certificate is helpful for all trying to get a job in teaching. 

My question is, can she without any teaching experience find a job, or is that near impossible? Also, is the TEFL certificate worth it?

Thank you!


----------



## Whatdoesthisdo (Jan 22, 2016)

a_a88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife and I are considering move to Dubai in August/September 2016 from Canada. My wife is a psychology major, and does not have a education background. I read in multiple places that the TEFL certificate is helpful for all trying to get a job in teaching.
> 
> ...


From what Iv'e read online, the TEFL course and such certificates arent valued too highly in the UAE.

It all depends what school you apply to, some schools just look for graduates and others like the local councils look for teachers to have a minimum of 2 years experience + be a licensed teacher in their home country. However the Dubai and Abu Dhabi education councils do offer better packages.

So yes she can apply to certain schools. SABIS comes to mind as they hire recent graduates.


----------

